

LongReads: a refuge of long-form articles in this Twitter-crazy world - sthatipamala
http://longreads.com/

======
bbgm
In addition to LongReads, I frequent the following, making heavy use of
Instapaper and pushing to my Kindle to get a weekly periodical which makes for
some great reading

<http://givemesomethingtoread.com/>

<http://longform.org/>

------
akronim
Also <http://longform.org/> \+ <http://www.instapaper.com/>

~~~
brown9-2
Also great for this - the Send to Kindle Chrome extension.

~~~
quinndupont
Send to Kindle Chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ipkfnchcgalnafehpg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ipkfnchcgalnafehpglfbommidgmalan)

------
naner
Here's another one:

<http://www.aldaily.com/>

------
quinndupont
And don't forget Readability (support long form journalism with real money,
also a beautiful online reader): <https://www.readability.com>

------
hughlang
Also try longreads via Lexpaper.com @longreads
<http://lexpaper.com/paper/daily/share/longreads> #longreads
<http://lexpaper.com/paper/daily/tag/longreads>

Download as e-book and read it offline.

------
chanux
It's funny that I was thinking that the publishers mentioned on that site
usually publish too-long-for-my-twitter-molded-mind articles. Yet I tried to
at least scan through those articles because the content was interesting
(Perhaps because I find them on HN).

------
chime
Also <http://reddit.com/r/longtext>

------
winanga
<http://thebrowser.com> (or <http://thebrowser.com/best>) is great too

------
jedberg
TL;DR

Yes, I know this is HN, not reddit, but it was just too apt not to do it.

